# briggs opposed twin compression release?



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Ok guys, my dads friend gave me his craftsmen LT1000 with a 19.5 Briggs and stratton opposed twin engine. I got the engine, it was locked up from low oil so I freed it up and filled it up with oil. I can now run the engine on each cylinder but not on both, if I try to start the engine with both plugs in, it will just keep jamming up at TDC on the compression stroke. It sounds to me like something is wrong with the compresion release if this engine even has one. Battery is new and fully charged, each cylinder has about 130psi of pressure. Anyone have any ideas on what to check for because this is my first time working on an engine with more then one cylinder ^_^. Sorry I can't get the model numbers today, because im too sick to go outside and check.


----------

